# Redfish or snapper on the half shell baste



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Grilled redfish on the half shell the other day--this is what I use to baste on the flip.

Substitute in what ya like, sometimes we do a Greek spin on it with Cavenders too.

4 ounces pastured butter at room temperature
3 cloves garlic
1 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly-ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon rosemary
1-1/2 tablespoons paprika
1 teaspoon freshly-squeezed lemon


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This is prob stupid but what makes it "on the half shell"? Scales and skin on one side?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> This is prob stupid but what makes it "on the half shell"? Scales and skin on one side?


I believe so! Cooked skin side down so the skin peels right off!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Never had it that way but I've heard it's awesome. I was stationed with a guy from Louisiana who swears that's the only way to cook it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> This is prob stupid but what makes it "on the half shell"? Scales and skin on one side?


Yep, "Red Fish on the Half Shell" is a common thing in Louisiana, as you can keep more than over here.

Fillet with the scales and skin on, is how the guides clean it for us on our trips over there.

Most of the time, I finish when I get home and remove the meat from the "Shell", as I love it fried also.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A big Bull Red cooked on the half shell with lots of butter and seasonings is a thing of beauty.


----------

